

Apple Notebooks - battery care for longer life - preek
http://www.apple.com/batteries/notebooks.html?aosid=p204&siteid=1503186&program_id=2554&cid=OAS-EMEA-AFF&tduid=2f50cdcce0369c49846c9d0306ee531e 

======
jacquesm
Batteries typically don't die, they are murdered.

